# Coding Thyroid cysts



## Sarahmk (Mar 10, 2016)

Patient was diagnosed with multiple colloid cysts of the thyroid.  According to ICD-10 colloid cysts refers to code E04.1.  However, this only refers to a single colloid cyst.  Should I just use the thyroid disorders, unspecified code E07.9, or other specified disorders of the thyroid E07.89?  Any suggestions would be helpful.


----------



## tag60 (Mar 13, 2016)

As you pointed out, the Index leads to E04.1. When looking up E04.1 in tabular, it includes colloid nodule. If there is no further delineation for multiple, the best you can do is code the closest the Index leads you to.

Don't use E07.9, unspecified, because it IS specified.
Don't use other specified code because you have a code (E04.1) that includes colloid nodule, which is your diagnosis.


----------

